# Are these termites?



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what these are? I'm pretty sure they came in on some redwood I purchased. They've infested some birdseed and now toilet paper I had in a closet. They seem easy to grow and are a nice size. About the size of a springtail. 













Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

yikes....can just imagine using THAT tp by mistake....


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Yup


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Booklice... Psocids


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

where would the have come from? Wouldn't expect them to come from a piece of wood...maybe something else in that closet??? Time to bomb???


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

How bad are these things? 
Could they be used as feeders?

I plan to vacuum then use lots of bleach. 
-Andrew


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Judy S said:


> where would the have come from? Wouldn't expect them to come from a piece of wood...maybe something else in that closet??? Time to bomb???



Can't bomb, have a pico reef next to the closet and obviously a number of darts around the 1000sqft condo. Unless you just mean go crazy and eradicate them. 

I just googled a bunch and it seems while they're annoying and can get into food, they're tiny, harmless, and appear extremely easy to culture on paper like toilet paper?

Am I dumb, or are these overlooked for feeders?

-Andrew


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Reef_Haven said:


> Booklice... Psocids


+1, not termites


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

As a all natural pesticide you can go and get some pure cinnamon oil make sure it's the real stuff and make a 1 to 10 parts water mix and spray the hell out of them. It should take care of them and anything else bug wise in that area and will make your house smell like cinnamon as well. I use it and I have an SPS reef tank, frogs freshwater fish and shrimp and all they are all fine but the bugs die and it even will kill fruit flies if you use on drop inside a culture (I tried it once as a mold inhibitor and while it did just that it killed all my flies by morning ) only the flies I put a drop in though not when used as a spray I use it as a germacide, fungicide and bug killer in the winter and it works wonders. The citrus Lemmon oil room sprays work great as a contact bug killer too and great for aphids. =)



a hill said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are? I'm pretty sure they came in on some redwood I purchased. They've infested some birdseed and now toilet paper I had in a closet. They seem easy to grow and are a nice size. About the size of a springtail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Interesting. I hadn't thought of that. I also have dogs who are always curious. 

I assume another major benefit is not having bleach stains on the walls and whatnot?

-Andrew




planted-tnk-guy said:


> As a all natural pesticide you can go and get some pure cinnamon oil make sure it's the real stuff and make a 1 to 10 parts water mix and spray the hell out of them. It should take care of them and anything else bug wise in that area and will make your house smell like cinnamon as well. I use it and I have an SPS reef tank, frogs freshwater fish and shrimp and all they are all fine but the bugs die and it even will kill fruit flies if you use on drop inside a culture (I tried it once as a mold inhibitor and while it did just that it killed all my flies by morning ) only the flies I put a drop in though not when used as a spray I use it as a germacide, fungicide and bug killer in the winter and it works wonders. The citrus Lemmon oil room sprays work great as a contact bug killer too and great for aphids. =)






Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

I have 5 dogs and two cats and I spray it on the dog beds and in the cat box. It tastes like crap so I doubt they will like it after one try lol.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

I forgot to mention I use the little travel size spray bottles and it's a perfect size since you have to keep shaking it since the cinnamon oil separates pretty fast. =) the citrus spray works great and here is a picture of the brand I use my home Depot stopped carrying the Lemmon they only have the orange and I like the smell of the Lemmon better but I'm sure both would be fine.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

a hill said:


> How bad are these things?
> Could they be used as feeders?


They're not *bad*. Just kind of an eye sore. Not harmful in any way.

You could use them as feeders if you wanted. They'd be good for very small frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

planted-tnk-guy said:


> As a all natural pesticide you can go and get some pure cinnamon oil make sure it's the real stuff and make a 1 to 10 parts water mix and spray the hell out of them. It should take care of them and anything else bug wise in that area and will make your house smell like cinnamon as well. I use it and I have an SPS reef tank, frogs freshwater fish and shrimp and all they are all fine but the bugs die and it even will kill fruit flies if you use on drop inside a culture (I tried it once as a mold inhibitor and while it did just that it killed all my flies by morning ) only the flies I put a drop in though not when used as a spray I use it as a germacide, fungicide and bug killer in the winter and it works wonders. The citrus Lemmon oil room sprays work great as a contact bug killer too and great for aphids. =)


And it is a wonderful irritant and can cause significant issues if exposure is sufficinet..... People often think that all because in one concentration such as when used as a spice, it should be safe for people at another concentration. Sadly this isn't usually the case and when it is toxic to insects it can be a significant irritant or potent sensitizer. The active ingredients in cinnamon oil fall into this category. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

a hill said:


> How bad are these things?
> Could they be used as feeders?


The search function should pull up a number of threads on this exact topic. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/77881-booklice-psocids.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/44763-culturing-booklice-feeders.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/143994-fish-flake-creatures.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/10916-unconventional-feeders.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/60732-new-pumilio-froglet-feeder-insect.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/36058-flour-inhabitants-frog-food.html

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Ed said:


> The search function should pull up a number of threads on this exact topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah. Didn't even think of that. I'll definitely read over the threads. 

Thanks Ed,
-Andrew


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Collect them in a "mite-proof" container with oats (whole and cracked).


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

If they take over your toilet paper, 'burn'em' lol


----------

